# Looking at buying a 2017 Murano Platinum



## garcia10 (May 8, 2021)

Just looking too see how ownership of this generation Murano is. What do you like or dislike about it? Any regrets? Is this generation cvt better than the previous?
https://192-168-2-1.link/
http://tplinklogin.info/
https://192-168-1-128.link/


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

We see very few problems with the gen2 Muranos as a whole. The 6-cyl CVT's are much more robust than the 4-cyl's, there's one in our dealership that's had good service and is pushing 500K miles. Since you're probably in a hot climate, I'd suggest investing in a good aftermarket trans cooler installed in series with the OE cooler (not instead of it), and of course change the fluid every 30K or so. The climate seats have a known connector issue, the rear sunroof drains are prone to kinking, and the lock assemblies for the power rear hatch are prone to switch failure. There's really nothing in the engine or drivetrain that's a big worry.


----------



## willmachado604 (May 12, 2021)

Sent from my itel P13 Plus using Tapatalk


----------

